# Black and White Tegu trust building/bonding



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi there, I've been reading a lot of threads on here but this is my first post. Finally got around to making an account lol

I recently got my Black and white tegu about a month ago. I was told she's a yearling but she seems a little small to be a yearling. Also was told she was a male, but she's a female. (Got her sexed)

Anyways I adopted her from someone who kept her in a sideways chameleon cage with a full grown tegu (no humidity or ubv). (The owners ubv was "broken"..)and by the looks of it and from what the lady had told me, mine always hid under her flat rock. I'm assuming that the larger one may have fought or ate most of the food too. My tegu has a strong feeding response. You never have to ask twice if she wants food. Since I've had her she's a little more filled out and has her very own enclosure.

I just want to know from other tegu owners if I'm doing things alright. I'm still in the learning process of working with my tegu but did do lots of research before I got mine. Just not a whole lot on younger tegus. The one I was originally going to adopt was the full grown black and white tegu, but I felt that this little one really needed a better home.

Starting off the changes made since I got her:

She has her own enclosure
With coconut/cypress mulch
Her Temps are good
She has a warm side and a cool side with a bathing tub
I mist her tank every 3 hours except for at night when I'm asleep.
I feed her outside of the tank unless it's a treat (usually a blackberry)
She eats ground turkey or ground chicken, occasionally a pinkie, and fruits/veggies with calcium supplient.

Since I've got her I've hung out by her enclosure regularly. And organize or pretend to organize her bedding and plants so she gets used to me being in her house. My tegu will come out and watch or sniff me.
When I first got her she would charge my hand acting like she was going to bite me. Kind of freaked me out at first. But now I can have my hand in there and she won't do much unless I move my hand to fast she might flinch. She does hiss when I'm in her cage but it's if I pet her. I have put articles of clothing in her enclosure and leave it over night so she can become more familiar with my scent. Whenever I'm walking about and she sees me she will poke her head out from under her hide or come all the way out to sit under her heat lamp and watch as I go about my day. When she comes out I sit next to her glass and she will act like she's trying to sniff me. Is this a sign that she's starting to get comfortable with me?

Other techniques I've tried is sitting in the bathtub with her. She will wander then eventually climb on me and fall asleep. But if we are in any other room she just wants to wander.

She's very wiggly whenever I take her out at first.. She doesn't bite but she wiggles around very fast. Is there any way I can make it more comfortable for her? I keep my hands directly under her so she's not just hanging and she doesn't slip out. But I don't squeeze but I do have a slightly firm grip to keep her from falling. I try keeping her close to my chest too. Eventually she will climb onto me and I support her bottom and back.

I really wanna form a close bond with my tegu and make sure she's comfortable and happy with me.
How long does it normally tame to build trust and form a bond with a tegu if worked with on a daily basis?

Any advice tips or other techniques would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## viejo (Jun 5, 2016)

It all seems to take time & they seem to become a whole lot less nervous & more trusting as they gain more size. How big is your girl?


----------



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)

viejo said:


> It all seems to take time & they seem to become a whole lot less nervous & more trusting as they gain more size. How big is your girl?



She is about a foot long maybe a little longer


----------



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)

This was taken last night


----------



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)

*This was the day I got her*


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 5, 2016)

All sounds encouraging. As Viejo says, time and size will work in your favor. 

Lifting is weird for them, even though she clearly accustomed to you and likes that you're nearby. You can lift her a few inches and then return her to her spot. Eventually, you'll be able to lift her directly to your lap or to your upper chest. Head will rest on your shoulder as you sit or stand.


----------



## Letrapix (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! 
I will be sure to try that.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Letrapix said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> I will be sure to try that.


You're welcome. As she gets larger, include more whole frozen/ thawed mice. Also, offer her entrails, like hearts, gizzards, liver. If she'll take fruit, include it. If not, don't sweat it. Always dust with calcium powder. Cut back some when an adult.


----------



## Justsomedude (Jun 8, 2016)

Ahh yes thanks to pretty much Walter and a few other people on this forum I have been able to tame my hatchling and it just takes time. He still does the power wiggle from time to time however just feed em until they are stuffed and you should have no problem holding them after a while of repetition. I found that a heavy feeding then outside in the back yard for some grass crawling does he trick. Not to ,emotion I now have him potty trained to poop outside!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Ahh yes thanks to pretty much Walter and a few other people on this forum I have been able to tame my hatchling and it just takes time. He still does the power wiggle from time to time however just feed em until they are stuffed and you should have no problem holding them after a while of repetition. I found that a heavy feeding then outside in the back yard for some grass crawling does he trick. Not to ,emotion I now have him potty trained to poop outside!


Poop outside?! Nice going Justsome! I intend to use the term "power wiggle", which I will always credit you.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm lucky to have my tegus trained to poop outside as well. Thank goodness. The smell of their poop is so horrid I'd die if they did it in my house lol
I feed them outdoors too, so the "mouth wipe" after every meal does not end up on my floors.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I'm lucky to have my tegus trained to poop outside as well. Thank goodness. The smell of their poop is so horrid I'd die if they did it in my house lol
> I feed them outdoors too, so the "mouth wipe" after every meal does not end up on my floors.


Ahh, yes, the mouthwipe. The floor as their napkin.


----------

